
Uber threatens to fire Levandowski if he doesn’t comply with court order - semiquaver
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/05/uber-threatens-to-fire-levandowski-if-he-doesnt-comply-with-court-order/
======
pinewurst
I strongly doubt it's a real threat. They're passing on the court order as a
"cooperate or else" but internally it's a different message between Kalanick
and Levandowski.

